# I am interested in Fano and Pesaro



## heronjp

I am contemplating a move to Fano or Pesaro and wonder if y'all have info on these places for english speaking foreigners...I currently live in Texas
Thanks much...John


----------



## jpriceci

*I Am Interested in Fano and Pesaro*

I am contemplating a move to Fano or Pesaro and wonder if y'all have info on these places for english speaking foreigners...I currently live in Texas
Thanks much...John 

John,

I new to this site and this is my first message. Hope you receive this.

I am replying to your post from way back in October re: Fano/Pesaro. My wife and are are planning the same move sometime in 2012. One reason is that the Italian side of my family is from the area and I have "cousins" (isn't every Italian relative a cousin?) there.

If Le Marche is still in your plans, let me know and we can go off-forum and I will share what little I know of the region and Pesaro-Urbino province.

JPR


----------



## italy

recently in the news for strong seismic activity.. its a very volatile area so choose the location and the property with care...


----------



## MaidenScotland

jpriceci said:


> I am contemplating a move to Fano or Pesaro and wonder if y'all have info on these places for english speaking foreigners...I currently live in Texas
> Thanks much...John
> 
> John,
> 
> I new to this site and this is my first message. Hope you receive this.
> 
> I am replying to your post from way back in October re: Fano/Pesaro. My wife and are are planning the same move sometime in 2012. One reason is that the Italian side of my family is from the area and I have "cousins" (isn't every Italian relative a cousin?) there.
> 
> If Le Marche is still in your plans, let me know and we can go off-forum and I will share what little I know of the region and Pesaro-Urbino province.
> 
> JPR





Why go off forum? The forum is for sharing your knowledge with others. We wouldn't have much to offer if everyone suggested going of forum.

Madien


----------



## Daniela DA

heronjp said:


> I am contemplating a move to Fano or Pesaro and wonder if y'all have info on these places for english speaking foreigners...I currently live in Texas
> Thanks much...John


John,
I am an Italian returnee rather than an expat and I am not exactly familiar with Fano and Pesaro but I live part-time in Le Marche near Ancona, and can direct you to an extraordinary US couple settled in Sant'Angelo in Vado, not far from Fano; you can find them by googling "La Tavola Marche". 
Hope you will have a nice time in Le Marche.
Daniela


----------

